# 55g or 40g breeder... which to choose for Africans.



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm planning to setup 2 grow out tanks for African Cichlids. I'm not sure if I should go with 40g breeders or 55g standard tanks.

I am leaning towards the 40g breeders but wanted to get some hobbyist opinions.

Thanks....


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Same footprint, but I liked a little extra height for breeding and growout. Bigger is better imo. That being said, u can get get 40 gal breeders pretty cheap....


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Plumberboy said:


> Same footprint, but I liked a little extra height for breeding and growout. Bigger is better imo. That being said, u can get get 40 gal breeders pretty cheap....


Actually they have different foot prints. The 55g is 48L x 12W x 21H and the 40g is 36L x 18W x 16H.

The footprint is actually larger on the 40 gallon breeder. When you do the math per the dimensions the 55g is slightly less then 55 gallons and the 40g is closer to 45 gallons.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

I just sold 2- 36" 55gal tanks. 36" x 18" x 19" high. Or 53.3 gals for the number crunchers. I still like a little height for growing africans.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

I am waiting to get notified for the $1 per gallon petco sales in bellingham. it may come down to availability of tanks when I get there.

All I know is I want matching sizes. 

Plumberboy, where are you acquiring Africans these days? I use to reply on this site, island pets and king eds... any other local places to find juvenile male Africans. 

Have you ever order fish online and picked them up in Bellingham?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

That $1 per gallon sale is the way to go, even with exchange. I think it only goes up to 40 gals, or so. After that the glass gets thicker and pricier. King Ed's has a pretty good boxing week sale on their tanks too, and probably J&L. I have a wad of cash just waiting to spend at King Ed's here soon.

I am done with africans for awhile, and with my fishroom/breeding. Really enjoying cleaning only 3 tanks. Lol. Eric, out at fish Addicts, ended up with my breeding groups. Myself and another member ordered from Wetspot, to Bellingham, with no issues at all. Just waved us through the border. Captive bred, in the USA, seemed to be the keywords. Wouldn't hesitate to do it again, but going there is on my 'Fish' bucket list. Shipping was cheap, and next day delivery. Everything arrived alive, and survived. Very happy with Wetspot's service, and the selection is insane. Seems to be quite a few member's getting back into African's again. I'm sure a group order would not be a problem.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Kim, out at Petland Poco, does a Spencer Jack order once in awhile. King Ed's, and Fish Addicts, are places I used to pick up the odd fish once in awhile. But your looking at $30 to $60 for a 4" primo male. Which in my opinion, is still cheaper than buying 6 juvies, growing them out, hoping for a beauty male or two, then giving away the females to next to free, cause nobody wants em.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah I have bought fish from Kim... Petland Poco is right across town from me. I was there the other day and they had a beautiful 6" flametail peacock worth every penny they were asking. Going price in the states these days for a 4+" high quality male african is around $45-65 USD with shipping on top. There are a few fish on my list I will probably have to pony up the $$$ to acquire from a US breeder.

I took down my setup earlier this year. I had some big aggressive haps in my 135 gallon. I grew out a few peacocks in a 33 gallon long up to about 3-4 inches. I put them in the 135g and they got snatched up pretty fast. My Fusco bit one in half, 8" Venustus ate another and my 9" Polystigma swallowed a 4" peacock. Poly was cruising around for an hour with one of my 4" peacocks tails hanging out of his mouth.I grew out those peacocks for a few months too only to watch them get eaten seconds after dropping them in the 135g.

This time around I am going with a 210 display and 2x 40g or 55g grow outs.


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Why are you getting out of Africans and what type of fish are you keeping now?

I have only ever kept african cichlids off and on over the last 15 years. I have toyed with the idea of setting up a Reef, fowlr, Asian arowana and even Discus tank. After being out of the hobby for almost a year due to a large home renovation, I have the opportunity to change things up again but back to Africans... go figure.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Watching my African's stopped being relaxing for me. Chasing and killing each other all the time. Laying on the couch, watching chaos, then grabbing a net and scooping someone to save him, or give him a timeout. Growing out fry to adults, to come home to a dead prize fish on the bottom of the tank. I once bought a foot long Compressiceps, just to teach a couple fish in particular a lesson. By the time I got home the next day, he had taken over 5' of a 6' tank. 20 large haps and peacocks jammed into 1' of a 125. Then, out he came for timeout. But he was badass! Don't get me wrong, I love African's. Looking at Moloto's tanks, or sitting in front of Jbyoung's new tank, makes me wanna do it again...... But now I'm fully relaxin in front of my 5'-110gal tropical paradise. Slowly stuffing this tank with pleco's, larger barbs and tetra's, and growing out some gorgeous rainbows. I may not even need a hospital tank for this setup! Dialing in my new sump, and shopping for a new pump, lighting, and sterilizer, and of course more fishes.


----------



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

I got a 55g from Petco when it was a dollar per gallon, definitely worth it and its brand new. I recommend getting a 55g because its a longer footprint and has more water volume.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

" . . . relaxin in front of my 5'-110gal tropical paradise."

-------------------------

To be honest, I have never understood the appeal of "aggressive" fish. I can find aggressive behaviour of one sort or another just by walking out my front door. My home is my sanctuary. I like peacefulness . . . and that extends to my aquarium. :0)


----------

